# 2 400watt or 1 1000 watt????????????



## tchashow (Dec 29, 2008)

hey im starting my first grow and im growing in about a 3 x 8 x 9 ft closet space and i was wondering should i use 2 400 watt lights or 1 1000 watt light. i was also thinking about using a light mover. any body got any advice. please help.


----------



## aeroman (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm assuming you're using hps.  Another option to look at is a 600 and a 400.  Personally I wouldn't use a 1000.  the heat in the two 400 will be a lot less.  you'll be able to get them closer to the plants and put your mylar closer also.Your electric bill will be less too.  I don't have a lot of experiance with light movers, but three feet seems like a small area for one.  I don't know though.  If you could find one that worked that would be great.   One thing a 600 and a 400 hps will use less electricity then one 1000 hps  Later


----------



## mendo local (Dec 30, 2008)

1000watt for best results from thee room your working worth.


----------



## ishnish (Dec 30, 2008)

i'd say 2 600's.   imo
as long as you do your research and do things right all the way around, you should be good to go.
g'luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

i use all..depending on the grow at the time...a 1k will deff  have heat issues..i would lean towrds the 2 400  and would say  get conversion type Ballasts..It sounds like you plan to flower in same closet..and you realy want MH  for Veg  and HPS for flower..also be sure to get propper ventilation..by that i meen  get your exhaust  2 times the CF..and hook it to a temp controller..and then connect a 4 inch vent at bottom  to bring in fresh air..hopefully from ouside of home..with the Larger exhaust..there is no need for inlines..if your closet is sealed well and no light leaks..the exhaust will pull air threw the intake..as for light movers..I dont know why you would need one in a closet..I dont use them..I like to rotate my plants 1/4 turn everyday..this will help in light penatration..Hope this helps..Feel frre to PM  me any questions  Ill help  if i can..:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2008)

aeroman said:
			
		

> One thing a 600 and a 400 hps will use less electricity then one 1000 hps  Later



  How do you figure this?  A 400W and a 600W will use the same electricity as a 1000W, however, they will put out less lumens than a 1000W.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

*deja-vu *:confused2: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35984


----------



## JBonez (Dec 30, 2008)

1 1000w is fine, just make sure you ventilate the reflector with at least 400 cfms. I am using a 300 cfm fan for two 1000w lamps, and it could be cooler with better fan. 

you just arent going to see the yields with a 400w and 600w compared to a 1000w, just wont happen.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

go with 2 400Wers (I would, from my experience, ATM...). Take a look at my current grow... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32432
my dimmensions are for a 4x8 table... you could do a similar thing with a 3x8 box filling the whole interior with 24 plants... believe me... you will be very pleased with the outcome if you try it my way...and would be perfectly suited for 2-400's... the reflection off yer walls using mylar would compensate nicely, and your plants will grow even better than mine are now. I bet you... you would pull off a yield with only 24 plants that would be greater than what mine's gunna be with 32... maybe *edit: probably*... if we grew the same strain, that is....


----------



## pata (Oct 2, 2009)

I know this is old, but I cant believe the info people are giving at this forum, do the ******* math.

1000w HPS - 145,000 Lumens

600w HPS - 92,000 Lumens

400w HPS - 58,000 Lumens

600w HPS + 400w = 150,000 Lumens

More Lumens with a 600 and 400, this is because 600w HPS is the MOST EFFICENT HPS wattage light. Sooo, two 600 watters is most output for your money, price and electrcity wise, plus less heat than 1 1000w.

However in this case, running a 400w and 600w will cost more moneys, since a 400 really pulls 430 and a 600 around 640, so your pulling 1070 watts for 5,000 more lumens as oppesed to 1030 watss for 145,000.. BUT youll be reducing heat by nearly half, and addding in the watts used for your inline fan to cool a 1000w and your gonna spend more in the long run with a 1000 watter...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2009)

pata said:
			
		

> I know this is old, but I cant believe the info people are giving at this forum, do the ******* math.
> 
> ...



Pretty tacky first post--dragging up a post that is almost a year old to dis on the old time regulars :hitchair:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 3, 2009)

..maybe. 
but two 600's is the most efficient way.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 3, 2009)

If you can hang 2 600's....you can hang 2 1000's.

Go big or go home.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2009)

wow, i realize now that my post above is misinformed, man this thread is old.

And ive come lightyears in growing.

You may be right, but THG is right, what are you trying to prove?


----------

